# Trijicon Sights Update



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I had my Trijicon sights put on and went to the range today. The freakin front sight almost came off... :smt076 

After about 25 rounds I started to notice my aim was sucking...BAD! I stopped to look at the sights and the front sight was almost completely off. I guess it's back to the gunsmith on Monday...

On a happy note though, they are really bright.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought a gun 1 time and the sights shot loose on my first range trip. I know this sucks, but I'll bet they fix ya right up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I bought a gun 1 time and the sights shot loose on my first range trip. I know this sucks, but I'll bet they fix ya right up.


I was pretty upset at first. I got advice on how to fix it myself, but I'd rather not. After all, I paid to have it done. It was just a bummer though, I didn't bring my 92 with me...so I had to stop shooting. Well, I take that back...I got to shoot a Taurus 44 magnum. Holy crap! My wrist still hurts!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I never shot a 44, but I can imagine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Here is a couple of images of the sight. I moved it with my finger to the right. It's just barely in there...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He just needs to redo it w/ some locktight.


----------

